# Forceps delivery diagnosis code



## jdibble (Aug 10, 2012)

Good morning all!

My OB doctor performed a foceps delivery on a patient who was having difficulty delivering after 3 hours of pushing.  He performed a forceps delivery.  I am confused on what dx I should use -  669.51 states forcep delivery "without" mention of indication - since we know he did the forcep delivery due to prolonged labor would this be the correct code?  Or do I just code the prolonged labor as the diagnosis?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## creativecoworker (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with using the dx code for the prolonged labor dx as this is the reason for the use of the forceps.


----------

